# New Receiver - No Video (HDMI)



## Kn0wn1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I've purchased a new Pioneer receiver from Futureshop (VSX-926-K), which I've connected to my older TV (Toshiba 46H84c) via HDMI. Unfortunately I'm getting nothing on the TV.

Please note, I've (googled/manual read/phone tech support)'ed the crap out of this and am no better off.

I've done some testing to narrow the problem down:

-I have replaced the receiver with a new, same model receiver, same issues.
-The HDMI to HDMI wire was tested at Futureshop, and works fine.
-The HDMI input on the TV works fine, I've tested via an HDMI to DVI cord going to my HTPC.
-I've adjusted the resolution of the receiver to match the output resolution of the TV (1080i), default is auto which didn't work.

I am left assuming either a configuration issue (which I believe I ruled out between reading the manual 8x and my Pioneer tech support phone call) or something of a crossover issue. If it is a crossover issue am i screwed because of my dated TV? Any other suggestions to get this working would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Im surprised the Receiver supports 1080i. Best bet would be to try 720P. In any case, on a rear projection TV like that, you aren't likely to notice the difference between 720P or 1080i. Or for that matter, you could even try 480P, just to see if it will work.

Most likely, with the TV's age, it isn't HDCP compliant. So the AVR isn't/can't able to configure the output. Technically, it should work, but only at a limited resolution. However, with HDMI and HDCP, some hardware just doesn't function properly or at all.


----------

